# Hello new Michigan Mouse Breeder



## Kaleigh23

Hello my name is Kaleigh and I live in Northern Michigan. I breed mice and I thought I would join this forum and find some other mouse lovers like myself. Please let me know if any of you are from Michigan...because I've been having the hardest time finding other mouse breeders in Michigan, well northern Michigan. So let me know. I'm also looking to find some other types of mice. Like maybe all black or long haired...just something different. I'm not picky. :mrgreen:


----------



## windyhill

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jack Garcia

Hello and welcome! Where did you get your initial stock?

I have relatives in Detroit. I haven't been up there in a long, long, time though.


----------



## moustress

You're in the UP, right? I just love the UP. Welcome!


----------



## Jack Garcia

Whenever we're there, we call it Canada's after thought.


----------



## moustress

We call it Wisconsin, rampant, on a field of blue.


----------



## Jack Garcia

Haha!


----------



## WoodWitch

Hiya Kaleigh

:welcomeany


----------



## Paziqi

Hi Kaleigh,

I'm also in Michigan, but I'm in the SW. And no, I don't think there are any breeders in Michigan. At least, none of show quality stock. I've got a small line that came from pet shop mice going, and I know of one other doing the same.


----------



## Kaleigh23

Hello everyone. Thank you so much for the welcome. I'm actually from a little town in northern michigan called Kalkaska...its by Traverse City if anyone knows where that is. (not the UP) But the UP is nice.  Oh and I know one breeder in Kalkaska and she owns a pet store. Her mice are not all feeder mice but some are. I've been trying to get a hold of someone who is in michigan and has non-feeder mice. I've very into breeding mice and it would be awesome to have some pure ones or just some different colors in general.


----------



## Kaleigh23

This is a message for Paziqi...Do you know of any pet stores around you that may have some descent mice? Or are you selling any yourself? I only have a few different colors...I have no solid black...or solid brown. I'm not picky though I just wanted to add a few more. let me know.


----------



## Paziqi

I don't have any at the moment that I'm trying to rehome, sorry.  I'm planning on putting two together that have the possibility of producing some brown babies soon, so there is a chance there, but it'll be a while before they would be ready.

The petshops around here aren't that great. Mostly they seem to be supplying feeders. I mainly go to petco now, and I'm not too happy with them. I've heard there's one shop over in Detroit that has decent mice, but I haven't pursued that avenue yet. No time to make the trip.

I know it's really frustrating. I spent hours searching online when I first started getting interested in mice, and just can't find anyone nearby. But, I'm hoping to have things arranged so I can attend RodentFest in october. Then perhaps I can find some better animals.


----------



## zany_toon

Welcome!!


----------



## Kaleigh23

Well Thats okay...But in the future let me know if you have any for adoption. Thank you.


----------

